# Time for a HOF update - enter photos here



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I cant even be bothered giving you a link, cant you just do a search for me? There's a 82 cm sharky somewhere and that 80 cm snapper. Oh if ya cant find it just draw a picture. 

Dont forget Couta's big snapper from a couple of weeks ago.

Here is the link to Flumps ginormous Estuary Cod. 53 cm's. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13077

Good on ya Gatsey.....we know you dont have anything better to do. :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Gatsey Ill add all of these to the wiki if yah like its easy as, Ill post the pics on photobucket like I have with my entries

Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

added flumps estuary cod

will add the others if you like

Lee


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mike,

Somehow the silver trevally descriptions for first and second place have become mixed up. The first lines of both descriptions are right but remaining text has been swapped around. Rod caught his 56cm fish on the magnum butt and stradic


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Gatesy,

I think this one is eligible mate, Samson fish 48cm.

let me know if you need any more details

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Only just found this post and with Squidder no longer a mod and looking after the HOF, thought I might see if my bream from the September 2007 Fishing Comp (viewtopic.php?p=106306#p106306) could get added to the saltwater page 










Still got a silly smile on my face from this one


----------

